# Netzwerk und Objekte



## sence (27. Dez 2009)

Hallo Forum,

Ich wollte einen Server und einen client schreiben, welche sich über Object verständigen.
Dazu benutze ich die ObjectOutputStream und ObjectInputStream.

als erstes wollte ich nen Chat damit bauen.
Der Server:
funktion broadcast -> um das Object an alle zu verteilen.
und die readObject funktion um neue Nachrichten zu umpfangen.

der Code:

```
package server;


import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;

public class server implements Runnable
{
	public static final int PORT = 4711;
	protected ServerSocket listen;
	protected Vector connections;
	Thread connect;

	public server()
	{
		try
		{
			listen = new ServerSocket(PORT);
		} catch (IOException e)
		{
			System.err.println("Fehler beim Erzeugen der Sockets: " + e);
			System.exit(1);
		}

		connections = new Vector();

		connect = new Thread(this);
		connect.start();

				
		}


	public void run()
	{
		try
		{
			while(true)
			{
				Socket client=listen.accept();

				connection c = new connection(this, client);
				connections.addElement(c);
			}
		} catch (IOException e)
		{
			System.err.println("Fehler beim Warten auf Verbindungen:"+e);
			System.exit(1);
		}
	}

	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		new server();
	}

	public void broadcast(Object o) throws IOException
	{
		int i;
		connection you;

		for (i=0; i<connections.size(); i++)
		{
			you = (connection) connections.elementAt(i);
			you.out.writeObject(o);
			you.out.flush();
			
		}
	}
}
```

Der code für die connection im Server:

```
package server;

import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;



class connection extends Thread
{
	protected Socket client;
	protected ObjectInputStream in;
	protected ObjectOutputStream out;
	protected server server;

	public connection(server server, Socket client)
	{
		this.server=server;
		this.client=client;

		try
		{
			in = new ObjectInputStream(client.getInputStream());
			out = new ObjectOutputStream(client.getOutputStream());
		} catch (IOException e)
		{
			try { 
				client.close(); 
				} catch (IOException e2) {System.out.println(e2);} 
			System.err.println("Fehler beim Erzeugen der Streams in Class 'connection': " + e);
			return;
		}

		this.start();
	}


	public void run()
	{
		Object o;
		
		try
		{
			do {
                o = in.readObject();
                
                System.out.println(this + " received: " );
                server.broadcast(o);               
            } while (o != null);
			
		} catch (IOException e)
		{
			System.out.println("Fehler:" + e);
		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			System.err.println("Fehler in: in.readObject");
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```


Der Client:

```
package client;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Event;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.Frame;
import java.awt.TextArea;
import java.awt.TextField;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.ObjectInputStream;
import java.io.ObjectOutputStream;

import java.net.Socket;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Date;

public class JFrameChat extends Frame implements Runnable {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = -9002765186074024965L;
	int PORT = 4711;
	String IP = "10.12.0.5";
	Socket socket;
	ObjectInputStream in;
	ObjectOutputStream out;
	TextField inputfield;
	TextArea outputarea;
	Thread thread;
	
	TextField tf;
	
	
	
	public JFrameChat(String titel) {
		super(titel); // Programm name
		
				
		tf = new TextField("Ihr Name");
		tf.setVisible(true);
		
		
		inputfield = new TextField();
		outputarea = new TextArea();
		outputarea.setFont( new Font("Dialog", Font.PLAIN, 12));
		outputarea.setEditable(false);

		
		this.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		add("North", tf);
		add("South", inputfield);
		add("Center", outputarea);
		
	    setBackground(Color.lightGray);
		setForeground(Color.black);

		inputfield.setBackground(Color.white);
		outputarea.setBackground(Color.white);
		this.setSize(500, 300);		
		
		addWindowListener(new CMeinWindowLauscher());
		this.setVisible(true);
	}
	// Fenster Schließbar machen
	class CMeinWindowLauscher extends WindowAdapter {
	    public void windowClosing(WindowEvent ev) {
	      
	      System.exit(1);
	    }
	  }
	
	public void start() {
		try
		{
			say("Verbindung wird hergestellt... " + IP + ":" + PORT);
			socket = new Socket(IP, PORT);				
			say("Verbindung zum Server aufgenommen...");
		} catch (IOException e)
		{
			String Error = e.toString();
			say("Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen! \n" + Error);
			say("IP ADRESSE: " + IP + " PORT: " + PORT);
			
		}

		

		if (thread == null)
		{
			thread = new Thread(this);
			thread.setPriority(Thread.MIN_PRIORITY);
			thread.start();
		}
	}
	
	
	
	public void run() {
		
		try {
		in = new ObjectInputStream(socket.getInputStream());
        System.out.println("lese inpustream");
        Object receivedObject = null;
        tcpContent tC;
        do {
        	receivedObject = in.readObject();
            tC = (tcpContent) receivedObject;
            System.out.println(this + " received: " + tC.getChatText());
            outputarea.appendText(tC.getChatText() + '\n' );
        } while (receivedObject != null);
					
			}
		 catch (IOException e) {
			 say("Verbindung zum Server abgebrochen"); } catch (Exception e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			 System.out.println("Fehler bei in.Readobject: ");
			 e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

    // aus Application Actionevent auslesen ob herkunft von inputfeld kommt
	public boolean action(Event e, Object what)	{ 
		if (e.target==inputfield)
		{
			String inp = (String) e.arg;
			Date now = new Date();
			SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss");
			tcpContent tC = new tcpContent();
			
			String tmp_chat = (tf.getText() + " [" + sdf.format(now) + "]: " + inp);
			tC.setChatText(tmp_chat);
			tC.setUsername("name");
			
			try {
				out = new ObjectOutputStream(socket.getOutputStream());
				out.writeObject(tC);
				out.flush();
			} catch (IOException e1) {
				System.out.println("fehler in der Ausgabe von out");
				e1.printStackTrace();
			}
			inputfield.setText("");
			return true;
		}

		return false;
	}

	

	
	public void say(String msg)
	{
		outputarea.appendText("*** "+msg+" ***\n");
	}
	
	
	public void destroy()
	{
		try
		{
			socket.close();
		} catch (IOException e)
		{
			System.out.println(e.toString());
		}

		if ((thread !=null) && thread.isAlive())
		{
			thread.stop();
			thread = null;
		}
	}
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		JFrameChat jfc = new JFrameChat("www.Systemhaus-Schuth.de - Communication Software");
		jfc.pack();
		jfc.setSize(500, 300);
		jfc.start();
		
	}
}
```

die Klasse tcpContent (inhalt -> object)

```
import java.io.Serializable;


public class tcpContent implements Serializable {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = -3933058717055994310L;

	public tcpContent() {
		
	}
	
	String chatText;
	String username;
	
	// Getter and Setter CHATTEXT
	public void setChatText(String a) {
		this.chatText = a;
	}
	public String getChatText() {
		return this.chatText;
	}
	// Getter and Setter USERNAME
	public void setUsername(String n) {
		this.username = n;
	}
	public String getUsername() {
		return this.username;
	}
	
}
```


Mein fehler ist folgender:

die Nachricht wird nur beim ersten mal ausgeliefert, mehr oder weniger...

dann kommt:
Fehler:java.io.StreamCorruptedException: invalid type code: AC
Fehler:java.io.StreamCorruptedException: invalid type code: AC

wo liegt mein Fehler :/

danke


----------



## Kr0e (27. Dez 2009)

Wenn ich mich richtig errinnere liegt der Fehler darin, dass du nicht abwartest, dass das gesamte Object wirklich verfügbar ist...
Sprich grad über Internet kann es sein, dass ein Array z.b. zerhackstückelt eintrifft....
Teste es doch einfahc mal... Schreibe mit einem ObjectOutputStream und ByteArrayOutputStream ein Object in ein array...
Dann schickst du zuerst die Länge des Arrays... Auf der anderen Seite empfängst du zuerst die Länge und wartest dann bis ein Array entsprechender Größe angekommen ist... Danach mit einem ObjectInputStream wieder deserialisieren....
Geht vlt iwie noch einfacher... (Vlt. kannste den BufferedOutputStread/BufferedInputStream) irgendwie clever koppeln mit einem ObjectInput/OutputStream...

Die Fehlermeldun besagt übrigens, dass die Daten zum deserialisren nicht ausreichen... Das kann mehrere Gründe haben...
Aber versuch das einfahc mal, was ich geschrieben hab, vlt wars das ja...

Gruß Chris


----------



## Michael... (28. Dez 2009)

Ist schon eine Weile her, dass ich mich mit Serialisierung auseinander gesetzt habe, aber ich vermute die Ursache liegt  an dem serialisierten Objekt bzw. an dem ObjectOutputStream.
Der ObjectOutputStream hat die Eigenschaft, dass er sich merkt, welche Objekte er bereits gesendet hat. Ändern sich Objekte und werden ein weiteres mal gesendet, wird nicht das gesamte Objekt sondern nur die geänderten Attribute nachgesendet.

Für Deinem Fall sollte beim ersten Senden noch alles funktionieren, aber beim zweiten Absenden glaubt der OutputStream, dass ein bereits gesendetes Objekt vor sich hat und da er den Inhalt von username gesendet hat sendet er nur noch den chatText. Da ist es - was meiner Vermutung nach - auf der Empfängerseite Probleme macht.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Probier mal im Client nach jedem Versenden eines Nachrichtenobjekts ein reset() auf den OutputStream aufzurufen -  reset() löscht das "Gedächtnis" des Streams.


----------



## Kr0e (28. Dez 2009)

Hmm, ich denke nicht, dass das sein Problem ist... Er bekommt doch eine StreamCorruptedException...
Da muss schon iwas größeres passiert sein...

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## SlaterB (28. Dez 2009)

im der JFrame-Klasse des Clients in der action-Methode wird der OutputStream für jede Nachricht neu erstellt,
so geht das nicht,
wenn der alte vom GarbageCollector aufgeräumt wird, ist hoffentlich die Verbindung ganz weg,
ansonsten hat man immer noch das Problem, dass der neue Stream seine Meta-Informationen wie 'Beginn der Übertragung' usw. reinschreibt,
während die Gegenseite auf mittlere Informationen wartet, jedenfalls nicht mit einem Neuanfang rechnet, daher versteht sie das Token 'AC' nicht

Streams immer nur einmal erzeugen,
if (out == null) {
                out = new ObjectOutputStream(socket.getOutputStream());
                }
statt
         out = new ObjectOutputStream(socket.getOutputStream());
in action() funktioniert vorerst, generell aber lieber aufgeräumt,  beim Server klappt das ja ganz gut,

Klassen groß schreiben!


----------



## sence (28. Dez 2009)

Habe mich noch bis in die Nacht damit beschäftigt.
Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Hilfestellungen!

habe meine Antwort in einem Example gefunden mit dem selben Hinweiß von SlaterB.

Der Outputstream darf nur einmal erzeugt werden :O)

Nun hab ich ein schönes Objektorientiertes TCP/IP Grundgerüst um darauf aufzubauen.
(und Ihr auch *g*)

Der OutputStream muss im Client mit in der run() Methode definiert sein,  nicht an anderer Stelle.

Vielen Dank :- )

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???:L

Soweit funktioniert alles, jedoch ist dort noch nen Fehler.
Sobald ein Client offline geht, will der chat nicht mehr :O


----------

